# New discus not happy, advice??



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

I just bought 2 discus yesterday and love them. They won't eat and swim around, they just hang-out in the corners. Is it just stress or a new environment? These guys are expensive and I don't want to lose them. The water is testing perfect and everyone else seems happy.


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

Update: Well there went $60 bux down the toilet. Dang! I lost the more expensive one. UGH!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

return them!!!


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

Betta man said:


> return them!!!


This HAS to be MY fault. My logic is they were fine in his store and die in less than 24hrs in MY tank. I HAS to me. I know the water was too cold, that could be grounds right there right? I had it at 78, I've got it going up to 82 right now so maybe the other guy will live. Now that I told you that, do you still think that I should return the dead guy?


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. It always sucks to lose a fish :console:
I recently invested in some discus so i totally understand why you'de be upset that the little guy didn't make it. They are very expensive and they are GORGEOUS! One thing i noticed when i first put my dicus into their new environment was that they hid in the corners as well, although in my case it was defiantely new environment stress. What size is the tank and what else do you have in it? Is there any hiding spots for the discus. In a new environment the fish like to have hiding places until they become comfortable in their new home. The temperature could be a cause, although i've never seen temperature be the sole killer of a fish before.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd still get my money back and never mention the temp. As long as your water tests fine they SHOULD give you your money back. 60 bucks is 60 bucks


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea i agree with Mr. Fish. It is very strange that he died and he was 60 bucks. It's worth a try at least


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This won't end well, you know, no matter what happens. Your tank was too cold, and you know that, but went ahead and bought them anyway. You might be able to stick it to the store for the 60 bucks, but they will remember you after that, and not fondly.


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> This won't end well, you know, no matter what happens. Your tank was too cold, and you know that, but went ahead and bought them anyway. You might be able to stick it to the store for the 60 bucks, but they will remember you after that, and not fondly.


This is MY thought too. Others are saying that the water temp COULDN'T have been the sole reason for the death and that I should think that it was a sick fish or weak fish in the first place. You know by what I've said that I'm not comfortable with "sticking it to them". This is why I am trying to reach out and get advice. I really value the more seasoned fish keeper. I've had tanks for years but really don't consier myself super knowledgable. More inportanly I DO know that the LFS struggles and doesn't need people not taking responsiblity for killing the fish they buy. If my water temp REALLY was the sole reason them I'll buck-up and swallow the cost but if it could be that the fish was weak then maybe I should take it back.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

The discus also could have gone into shock from different water parameters than the fish store and the temperature iced the cake. Sorry for your loss. I wouldn't stick it to a LFS. Petsmart however.....


----------

